# Pics of camo bows with pink accessories.



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you ladies have any good pics of your camo bow with pink accessories?

My wife really wants a pink sidekick xp, but might be ok with getting a camo one with pink accessories i.e. strings/cables, sling, arrows, vanes, etc...


----------



## denden460 (Feb 12, 2008)

*A few pink acc....*

This is my girfriends bow I got her. Mathews Ignition with pink/black strings and cables, pink/black wrinst sling and rasberry swirl grip! She loves it.


----------



## JEvinger (Mar 22, 2008)

Hoyt Kobalt


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

here she is..


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

*Pink Strings and Accessories*

I purchased a Mathews Ignition in blackcherry, and when I saw the photos of the camo bows with pink accessories, changed my mind. 

"It's a woman's perogative to change her mind." :confused3: ha ha

So, I have a camo Ignition on the way. I would like to accessorize with pink strings, etc. Can you tell me where you got the strings from and how to purchase them, etc.? I'm assuming my guy at the bow shop can put them on for me for a price. He's probably going to think I'm nutz. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Look in the Classifieds Section on here or the Sponsor list in the top right corner. There are many many string makers on AT.


----------



## JEvinger (Mar 22, 2008)

I ordered my strings from Bucknasty. He has a thread in the classifieds. Just search for "bucknasty strings" and you'll find 'em. You can order them in any color you want. The wrist sling came from beenfarr - also an AT member. His website is www.slingbraid.com.


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

*Strings*

Thanks for the responses. I called my guy at the bow shop and he's going to order me some.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

i know Alpine Archery makes a pink cable slide. I have one. It's alot smoother then the one that was on my bow.


----------



## jackedup (Oct 4, 2008)

*Camo*

Hey anybody need any camo we can do any of this. We have done alot of pink camo bows. Pink Realtree, Pink Lost, Pink Preditor, and anything you want.
Go to rahoffer.com


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

PSE has a new PINK X for the ladies... :darkbeer:


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Wish I would'be known about that pink PSE before I ordered the Mathews. :sad:


----------



## AEMommy (Sep 12, 2008)

I need to get my girl on here, I have the Parker Sidekick in Pink. Ill get here up soon


----------

